# Race at PWB Raceway Sunday Oct 26th.



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Spur of the moment race again at PWB! Sunday Oct 26th doors open at 1030 and racing starts at 12. We will race IROC fan vans, skinny tjet, slip on fatty and the good ol hot rods! $7 gets you a shot at beating out the biggest tjet junky around HONDA! Cat food and toilet water will be served so don't eat lunch. Post up if you can make it, race ya soon!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Cat food and toilet water AGAIN?? OK, I'll be there, but it better be good cat food this time....


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Cat food and toilet water AGAIN?? OK, I'll be there, but it better be good cat food this time....


Agreed, cat food again, oh well the junkie will eat it, he will eat anything, I will be there with my noise cancelling headphones and cars, looking forward to the fun time. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Heading to Michigan to do some work at the cottage. Got to get ready for winter. If I get back in time I might try and make it. Save some cat food for my 3 cats. lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Won't be any extra, Pat. Darrell will see to that....LOL


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Fast Old Man,
Count me in.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

not gonna make it i plan on working in the garage all day


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

stewsgarage said:


> not gonna make it i plan on working in the garage all day


show up to race, that's working in the garage! Lol. Working on LAPS!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be out there around 9:45 if anyone wants more practice or tuning.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I see there was a good turn out.


----------

